# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Sosyal Ve Ekonomik Hayat

## ceydaaa

sdasd.jpg1)- Halk genellikle Asiller, Rahipler, Hürler ve Köleler olarak sınıflara ayrılmıştı
2)- Anadolu'da ekonomik hayatın temelini tarım, ticaret ve hayvancılık oluşturuyordu.
3)- Urartular madencilik ve maden işletmeciliğinde ileri gitmişlerdi.
4)- Lidyalılar ticarette geliştiler. Tarihte Para'yı ilk kez kullanan Lidyalılar'dır.
5)- İyonlar deniz ticaretinde gelişmişlerdi
6)- Lidyalılar Efes'ten başlayıp, Mezopotamya'daki Ninova'ya kadar uzanan Kral Yolu'nun açılmasında etkili oldular.

----------

